# It’s Back: Win Up to 40 Premium Royal Queen Seeds!



## George Seeds (Sep 22, 2017)

Back by popular demand, we have a remixed edition of a previous incredible promo from Royal Queen Seeds – this time we have an all-new set of 40 seeds that four lucky winners could soon call their own…

What Prizes Are Up For Grabs?

The Vault has teamed up with our good buds over at Royal Queen Seeds to bring you an amazing assortment of prizes. With four methods to enter, you’ll have up to four different chances to bag a 10 pack of awesome seeds: Or you could pick and choose which entry methods to go with – we’ll leave that up to you!

To enter simply comment on this post and your in!

To learn more about the prizes, other free seeds from Royal Queen Seeds, and the other ways to enter please visit http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/its-back-win-up-to-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds


----------



## Bryant420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Dope giveaway Vault


----------



## blake9999 (Sep 22, 2017)

i;m in this one


----------



## dstroy (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in, would love some free seeds


----------



## George Seeds (Sep 22, 2017)

Bryant420 said:


> Dope giveaway Vault


Word!


----------



## whytewidow (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in.... thanks for the chance... good luck everyone.


----------



## BobBitchen (Sep 22, 2017)

in for the win.......


----------



## Dopaw13 (Sep 22, 2017)

Im in thanks for the chance guys you ROCK.


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 22, 2017)

Put me in coach!


----------



## PetFlora (Sep 22, 2017)

I definitely want in. Been growing my own crosses too long. Need to change it up


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 22, 2017)

fingers crossed


----------



## Jason Oberheu (Sep 22, 2017)

In it to win it! Love the Vault!!!


----------



## QuarksRSmall (Sep 22, 2017)

Another fantastic promo. You guys are the best. In it to win it for sure. Best of luck all, and cheers.


----------



## SonsOfAvery (Sep 22, 2017)

Who doesn't want free seeds!! Awesome give away!


----------



## KrazyG (Sep 22, 2017)

Ohhhh yeah free stuff


----------



## phingz (Sep 22, 2017)

thanks for the chance


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Sep 22, 2017)

Oh thank god... I miss the seed giveaways. They are exciting and a great way to (possibly) try something different. I feel optimistic lol.


----------



## rayuki (Sep 22, 2017)

hell yeah love giveaways and love royal seeds!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2017)

cat of curiosity said:


> fingers crossed


If you win I need 40% ...that's the rules .....PM me if your on still


----------



## cat of curiosity (Sep 22, 2017)

Indacouch said:


> If you win I need 40% ...that's the rules .....PM me if your on still


u got it lol


----------



## stoned-monkey (Sep 22, 2017)

i love free seeds!


----------



## Roger A. Shrubber (Sep 22, 2017)

i've set out long enough, count me in this one


----------



## Jeffnc69 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks for the chance, good luck to all


----------



## Gaz29 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in too guys .. cheers for another great giveaway from 'The Vault ..! Happy growing ..
Gaz


----------



## HydoDan (Sep 22, 2017)

Might be my turn!!


----------



## greg nr (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in it hope I'm gonna win it.


----------



## joeyg88 (Sep 22, 2017)

im in  iv got royal queen amnesia haze and northern lights just sprouted so cant wait until there done.


----------



## Ryry94 (Sep 22, 2017)

in it to win it!


----------



## MJCanada (Sep 22, 2017)

I'll buy that for a dollar!


----------



## SoOLED (Sep 22, 2017)

in-it-to-win-it.

gimme seeds.

or is it gimme elixirs!!


----------



## steff44 (Sep 22, 2017)

Count me in!


----------



## What..? (Sep 22, 2017)




----------



## Derelict (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome


----------



## Litthefrog (Sep 22, 2017)

Meh what the hell, I'm in


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in. Thanks vault.


----------



## SirLoweed (Sep 22, 2017)

I love this contest, good luck all!


----------



## EbAndFlow (Sep 22, 2017)

I need in on this one. This strain looks particularly tempting of those offered.


----------



## Dean12345 (Sep 22, 2017)

Free seeds come on vault


----------



## BIGNUTS (Sep 22, 2017)

count me in! thanks to the vault for the chance! i wish more of the vendors here on this site would get board with these giveaways. Thanks again for the chance you guys rock.


----------



## bi polar express (Sep 22, 2017)

Love me some free gear


----------



## gg2 (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome give away!! would love to win and have me some happy beans to grow good luck to us all


----------



## CoB_nUt (Sep 22, 2017)

In it to win it. Need some new fresh genetics to go along with a new nute lineup. Peace.


----------



## hayrolld (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome giveaway - thanks Vault and RQS!


----------



## gg2 (Sep 22, 2017)

coment on this post from Royal Queen Seeds ... I AM SURE DOING THIS.. 
10 x Shining Silver Feminized Seeds-- heck yeah


----------



## Victor6634 (Sep 22, 2017)

Thanks Vault for the opportunity


----------



## graying.geek (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in.


----------



## someuser17 (Sep 22, 2017)

in


----------



## Swampjack (Sep 22, 2017)

Bout time I win some free seeds.


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## B166ER420 (Sep 22, 2017)

The Vault with another majestic giveaway!
Holy crap the line is getting long!
I got here as fast as i could.
Thank you THE VAULT/ Royal Queen Seeds!


----------



## Cobnobuler (Sep 22, 2017)

Give me the prize or chew me ballsak.


----------



## toaster struedel (Sep 22, 2017)

Put me in! Thanks!


----------



## backyardwarrior (Sep 22, 2017)

In to win


----------



## Rowdybuds (Sep 22, 2017)

Good luck to all!


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 22, 2017)

The Vault !!!!!! You know I'm in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bxkid (Sep 22, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Back by popular demand, we have a remixed edition of a previous incredible promo from Royal Queen Seeds – this time we have an all-new set of 40 seeds that four lucky winners could soon call their own…
> 
> What Prizes Are Up For Grabs?
> 
> ...


Worth a shot


----------



## jacrispy (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Buyfrommycity (Sep 22, 2017)

Yeeeeehaaawwww


----------



## Akghostbuds420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Ill try some RQS...


----------



## IntelliGeneS (Sep 22, 2017)

Good stuff!


----------



## Dane (Sep 22, 2017)

I want some!!! I love RQS!!


----------



## Sortastupid (Sep 22, 2017)

Put me in coach
I'm ready to play.


----------



## simple6 (Sep 22, 2017)

Wonderful.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2017)

Awesome im in for this one....
Lemon haze and white widow from royal queen were awesome smoking strains !!!!
Horns up \m/


----------



## seedlessbob (Sep 22, 2017)

love "the Vault"


----------



## TheMystified420 (Sep 22, 2017)

Damn nice, hard to pass this one up. I'm in!


----------



## RustyShacklefurd (Sep 22, 2017)

sweet I'd love to win some seeds!


----------



## Dane (Sep 22, 2017)

ruby fruit said:


> Awesome im in for this one....
> Lemon haze and white widow from royal queen were awesome smoking strains !!!!
> Horns up \m/


Currently growing lemon haze... amazing!!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 22, 2017)

Would love some won beans. Much better than one bean.


----------



## ruby fruit (Sep 22, 2017)

Dane said:


> Currently growing lemon haze... amazing!!!


Great smoke and I'm not a real big haze fan so thats saying something!!


----------



## BLACKMESSIAH7 (Sep 22, 2017)

Peace all. Iam in it to win it. As I trust we all are, and I wish all good luck......even tho I REALLY NEED THIS and hope to win..
been wanting some RQS beans for a minute too
good luck all.
Peace


----------



## MadMel (Sep 22, 2017)

Bless me with luck please. I'm in it to win it!


----------



## kratospush (Sep 22, 2017)

Maybe i win


----------



## julianreiss (Sep 23, 2017)

Love to The Vault and all at Royal Queen Seeds!!!!!!


----------



## nachooo (Sep 23, 2017)

Lets go..I'm in


----------



## johnp410 (Sep 23, 2017)

Count me in. Great giveaway @George Seeds


----------



## omgBoNg (Sep 23, 2017)

Some good seed would be nice


----------



## ChaosHunter (Sep 23, 2017)

In ! Thank you much !


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 23, 2017)

Would love a win count me in


----------



## Hemphemphooray (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm in like flinn


----------



## Rolla J (Sep 23, 2017)

Hemphemphooray said:


> I'm in like flinn


hahahaha flinn


----------



## GrowingPetro (Sep 23, 2017)

I'm in!


----------



## Id.rather.be.hiking (Sep 24, 2017)

Definitely have to get in on this killer giveaway from RQS!


----------



## GrowerGaz95 (Sep 24, 2017)

count me in


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 24, 2017)

Im in again !!!!!!!!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 24, 2017)

Hemphemphooray said:


> I'm in like flinn


You might want to rethink that. He was out pretty quick. lol


----------



## Thomas Paine (Sep 24, 2017)

Good luck everybody.


----------



## mmjmon (Sep 24, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Back by popular demand, we have a remixed edition of a previous incredible promo from Royal Queen Seeds – this time we have an all-new set of 40 seeds that four lucky winners could soon call their own…
> 
> What Prizes Are Up For Grabs?
> 
> ...


Thanks Vault and Royal Queen


----------



## William Weedley (Sep 24, 2017)

You guys have no idea how much I want/need these seeds. Please bless it up. Thanks in advance


----------



## DG1959 (Sep 24, 2017)

I would love to be considered. Thank you for the opportunity.


----------



## legalcanada (Sep 24, 2017)

in it to win it !!


----------



## Pistils Please (Sep 24, 2017)

I need seeds, failed at cloning  count me in please!


----------



## Rockahaus (Sep 25, 2017)

I lost all my plants due to hurricane Irma, Winning some seeds would help so much getting started again. Thanks for the chance to win Royal Queen Seeds and The Vault.


----------



## Colanoscopy (Sep 25, 2017)

I've got no back story but I like beans a lot. And I gotta be in it to win it. So count me in


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 25, 2017)

Lot of new faces here.


----------



## MadMel (Sep 25, 2017)

Rockahaus said:


> I lost all my plants due to hurricane Irma, Winning some seeds would help so much getting started again. Thanks for the chance to win Royal Queen Seeds and The Vault.


Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will win. Hell, they might even send you a couple of seeds anyway. I would if the mice hadn't gotten into my seeds!! Now I'm wiped out for a couple of months, but still don't need them as much as you. 

Truly sorry for all the people that were in the hurricane.


----------



## bru3025 (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm in, thanks!


----------



## Growdict (Sep 25, 2017)

I am in.


----------



## nomoresnow (Sep 25, 2017)

Whoop Whoop, thanks!


----------



## thenewguy420 (Sep 25, 2017)

I want a piece. Also i have never used a seedbank so i would love to see some good genetics in my closet!!


----------



## too larry (Sep 25, 2017)

MadMel said:


> Sorry to hear that. Hopefully you will win. Hell, they might even send you a couple of seeds anyway. I would if the mice hadn't gotten into my seeds!! Now I'm wiped out for a couple of months, but still don't need them as much as you.
> 
> Truly sorry for all the people that were in the hurricane.


A friend of mine had a perpetual grow going with Honey Bee. She really had it dialed in. Had to leave because of the storm. A week with no electricity, so she has no plants left. I bet that happened to hundreds of folks in Florida.


----------



## Frogba11s (Sep 25, 2017)

How's about me?


----------



## cannabisweedPotNerd (Sep 25, 2017)

I would like to grow only pics off special kush #1 Rqs


----------



## amsterdam11 (Sep 25, 2017)

im in


----------



## Mass Medicinals (Sep 25, 2017)

In to win


----------



## Parsnipples (Sep 26, 2017)

Love it!!


----------



## BudgetGrows (Sep 26, 2017)

Always down for a give a way. Good looking out for your community RQS! Rep+
My box could use a updated variety


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm in one more time !!!!!!!!


----------



## Islandgrowerx (Sep 26, 2017)

#teamvault would love these beans


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 26, 2017)

Random post.


----------



## toastedone (Sep 26, 2017)

i'm in... killer contest1


----------



## Lucky Luke (Sep 26, 2017)

The Vault and Royal Queen seeds- You rock.


----------



## giggywatts (Sep 27, 2017)

in it to win it, thanks george


----------



## Mztoker (Sep 27, 2017)

Well this has to be the coolest poat i seen so far. Count me in for a shot


----------



## Tangloa (Sep 27, 2017)

Count me in, my last 3 RQ autos never germinated, hoping this last seed will take!


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 27, 2017)

Thanks again for the opportunity to win The Vault and Royal Queen seeds


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 27, 2017)

Lot of new member entries. Always makes me wonder.


----------



## Chillindylan (Sep 28, 2017)

In it! In need of some good genetics


----------



## fruitbowl (Sep 28, 2017)

i'd like in on this !.. RQS has alot i want to try


----------



## Jimmy Sparkle (Sep 28, 2017)

Oh its gonna be a nail biter !!!


----------



## Ares2389 (Sep 28, 2017)

Can't bitch to myself now about never winning anything if I never enter haha


----------



## MadMel (Sep 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> Lot of new member entries. Always makes me wonder.


Everything makes me wonder lol Paranoid? Maybe just a little bit. I just have to remember that "paranoia will destroy ya' ". Easy to say, hard to practice.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 28, 2017)

MadMel said:


> Everything makes me wonder lol Paranoid? Maybe just a little bit. I just have to remember that "paranoia will destroy ya' ". Easy to say, hard to practice.


I've grown illegally for years. Talked to cops standing within a stones throw from my exhaust. 

I normally keep cool.


----------



## evergreengardener (Sep 28, 2017)

Stopped by lol


----------



## MadMel (Sep 28, 2017)

whitebb2727 said:


> I've grown illegally for years. Talked to cops standing within a stones throw from my exhaust.
> 
> I normally keep cool.


I have done similar things myself, which is how I learned that saying. Sheriff pulled up behind my friends car, parked at another friends house while we were smoking one. We, put it out, talked to him to see what was up. He was looking for someone to serve papers. We never acted any different, he never suspected anything. Stay cool, don't be a fool!!


----------



## Grow4more (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm in!!!


----------



## Kcbscrogger (Sep 28, 2017)

I would love some FREE beans! Thanks


----------



## redux554 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## jerryb73 (Sep 29, 2017)

I'm in, it would be nice to win, again


----------



## JackTheRipper92 (Sep 29, 2017)

YES PLEASE !


----------



## sithlrd31 (Sep 29, 2017)

Nice giveaway Vault...I'm in


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 29, 2017)

First time grower I'm in


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 29, 2017)

Grow4more said:


> I'm in!!!


Just joined and your first post is in the giveaway. How's that happen? 

I guess I'm asking how is it you found this giveaway? Your first post was in this thread.

Just curious.

Lot of new members in the last couple days and first post in this thread.

Just makes me wonder.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Sep 29, 2017)

Jerry88 said:


> First time grower I'm in


How long you been lurking on this site?


----------



## Kinz (Sep 30, 2017)

I’m in. Would like some free seeds to restart growing again


----------



## Jerry88 (Sep 30, 2017)

Years reading and reading decided to take the dive and try my first grow


----------



## thewanderer718 (Sep 30, 2017)

Wow !!!! all the sudden we get such an influx of new members during giveaways ?


----------



## Free81170 (Sep 30, 2017)

I would love to grow something other than bag seed.


----------



## thespaceman937 (Sep 30, 2017)

Cheddar!


----------



## ANC (Sep 30, 2017)

Amnesia haze is one of the best strains I ever grew, even though it was only a small plant due to pot size, the yield and size of the main cola were astounding and the punch and flavour sublime.


----------



## MadMel (Sep 30, 2017)

Jimmy Sparkle said:


> Oh its gonna be a nail biter !!!


Good thing that I don't have any teeth, otherwise I would have no nails!!!


----------



## Stookie (Oct 1, 2017)

I feel the need, the need for seeds


----------



## cindysid (Oct 1, 2017)

I definitely NEED seeds!!!


----------



## evergreengardener (Oct 2, 2017)

Those shining silvers look good love haze plants

21% thc


----------



## Hpo777 (Oct 2, 2017)

I want seeds


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 2, 2017)

One more time !


----------



## Rogue100 (Oct 2, 2017)

I'm in.... thanks for the chance... good luck everyone.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 3, 2017)

The RIU winner is @GrowingPetro who wins:

10 x Shining Silver Feminized Seeds from Royal Queen Seeds
A Vault T Shirt
Royal Queen Seeds tips and rolling papers

Congrats! Can you send me a PM to arrange delivery of your prizes please.

Big thanks to Royal Queen Seeds and to all that entered.

To see who won the other sections please visit http://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/Cannabis-Seeds-News/its-back-win-up-to-40-premium-royal-queen-seeds

If you didn't win this time round then never fear as we will be back real soon with more amazing promos as well as some cool updates and announcements that we are excited about but cant mention just yet.......


----------



## thewanderer718 (Oct 3, 2017)

Congrats on the win @GrowingPetro !!!!!!


----------



## toaster struedel (Oct 3, 2017)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Hpo777 (Oct 3, 2017)

You lucky dog! Enjoy those seeds and let's see a journal with em! @growpetro


----------



## MadMel (Oct 3, 2017)

Congratulations Growing Petro! Let us know how it all turns out if you don't mind.


----------



## too larry (Oct 6, 2017)

Congrats petro. Enjoy the beans.


----------



## whitebb2727 (Oct 6, 2017)

ANC said:


> Amnesia haze is one of the best strains I ever grew, even though it was only a small plant due to pot size, the yield and size of the main cola were astounding and the punch and flavour sublime.


I grew an amnesia haze auto by dinafem that was pretty good.


----------



## clouds (Oct 6, 2017)

why not i could use some good genetics


----------



## Buyfrommycity (Oct 7, 2017)

clouds said:


> why not i could use some good genetics


Some genetics that helped you read better. The contest ended Tuesday.


----------



## clouds (Oct 7, 2017)

Buyfrommycity said:


> Some genetics that helped you read better. The contest ended Tuesday.


i know but i never looked at their seeds before i seen this


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 7, 2017)

I am in! would love some "real" seeds


----------



## MadMel (Oct 8, 2017)

kingtitan said:


> I am in! would love some "real" seeds


THE CONTEST IS OVER!!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 9, 2017)

This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## kingtitan (Oct 10, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> This promo is closed now buddy!
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


Done!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 18, 2017)

@GrowingPetro 

Hi Buddy, I haven't received your details by PM as yet to arrange delivery of your prize, can you contact me please?


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 18, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> This promo is closed now buddy!
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


are you guys taking credit cards? i think you had some issues awhile ago about taking them.

also, i'm trying to find a feminized version of Island Sweet Skunk. when i search your site, all that comes up is 2 pineapple express. any help?? thanks!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 18, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> are you guys taking credit cards? i think you had some issues awhile ago about taking them.
> 
> also, i'm trying to find a feminized version of Island Sweet Skunk. when i search your site, all that comes up is 2 pineapple express. any help?? thanks!



Hi Buddy,

Some good news. We can take a small amount of international payments again.

Place your order on The Vault www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk and select pay by cash / money order then give us a call on:

07949276118 from the UK
011 44 7949276118 from the US
+ 44 7949276118 from other countries

Or drop us an email to [email protected] with your name, order number and phone number and we will call you back to take payment over the phone!

We dont have Island Sweet Skunk and the results you are seeing when searching is because those words are in the description of the products returned by the search. We do have a lot of skunk strains though, here is a search result https://www.cannabis-seeds-store.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=Skunk&Search.x=0&Search.y=0&act=viewCat and i am sure you will find something similar there.


----------



## rkymtnman (Oct 18, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Or drop us an email to [email protected] with your name, order number and phone number and we will call you back to take payment over the phone!


that will work. i don't think i can call int'l on my cell phone anyway.

thanks for the help with the ISS. have been looking for that one for awhile. 

while i got you here, are there any of the KC Brains strains that you would recommend personally?? the KC 42 sounds pretty good as does the Brains Choice.


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 18, 2017)

rkymtnman said:


> that will work. i don't think i can call int'l on my cell phone anyway.
> 
> thanks for the help with the ISS. have been looking for that one for awhile.
> 
> while i got you here, are there any of the KC Brains strains that you would recommend personally?? the KC 42 sounds pretty good as does the Brains Choice.


We can call you 

I am not too familiar with those ones myself but drop an email in [email protected] and Jack will probably be able to help you more with that


----------



## Gaz29 (Oct 18, 2017)

Congrats to the winner..! Another great giveaway from the Vault '..!
Happy growing 
Gaz


----------



## Lord Kanti (Oct 25, 2017)

Seems I missed the bus


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 25, 2017)

Lord Kanti said:


> Seems I missed the bus


Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Jeremy Pivens (Oct 29, 2017)

I wanna play!


----------



## George Seeds (Oct 30, 2017)

Jeremy Pivens said:


> I wanna play!


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Night grower09 (Oct 31, 2017)

I'm in


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 1, 2017)

Night grower09 said:


> I'm in


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## gordito710 (Nov 1, 2017)

Count me in
here are my girls


----------



## George Seeds (Nov 2, 2017)

gordito710 said:


> Count me in
> here are my girls


This promo is closed now buddy! 

Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj

Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


----------



## Night grower09 (Nov 2, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> This promo is closed now buddy!
> 
> Make sure you never miss another Vault promo and sign up for our newsletter at http://eepurl.com/U2sFj
> 
> Dont forget to add us to your safe list as well especially if you use email accounts with hotmail, AOL, Gmail, Yahoo etc.


Will do thanks.


----------



## shawn75can (Nov 5, 2017)

George Seeds said:


> Back by popular demand, we have a remixed edition of a previous incredible promo from Royal Queen Seeds – this time we have an all-new set of 40 seeds that four lucky winners could soon call their own…
> 
> What Prizes Are Up For Grabs?
> 
> ...


----------



## Night grower09 (Nov 5, 2017)

Finger crossed​


----------



## MadMel (Nov 5, 2017)

Night grower09 said:


> Finger crossed​


May as well uncross them because you will have to wait until the next contest. This one is and has been over for a while now.


----------



## Night grower09 (Nov 5, 2017)

MadMel said:


> May as well uncross them because you will have to wait until the next contest. This one is and has been over for a while now.


Lol I have short-term memory sorry again


----------

